# housejob in aku



## alveena (Dec 29, 2009)

hello every one i need some information regarding house job in AHGA KHAN UNI karachi
that house job in aku is based ion our merit nu??
i really want to do house job in aku plz help me i need some guidence?


----------



## twinklystar (Jan 3, 2011)

its probably based on merit..

i'm just surprised at how low the salary is....


----------



## yoman (Dec 31, 2010)

how much is the salary ?


----------



## imrankharal (Sep 20, 2010)

15000 per month


----------



## Noor anny (Mar 4, 2012)

Hello! I am new here.
I m currently doing my mbbs, my question is i want to take AKU house job test!
What should I be concentrationg on? What subjects? 
And what kind of questions come in house job test? is it MCQ or BCQ based? Or short answers type? or OSPE? And what about the interview? what questions they ask?
Please guide me..............seriously I need help. I have no knowledge related to this. Thank You!


----------



## Abqariyyin Hisan (Jun 9, 2013)

anyone please??


----------

